# Anyone had bright red bleeding at 11-12 weeks and everything turned out ok?



## gribbit

I had some pink spotting on friday. I am 11 weeks 5 days pregnant. Went in for an ultrasound and baby looked really good.. Then some more brown spotting Saturday.. Saturday night, I had some light cramping and I thought I had to have a bowel movement ( sorry tmi). When I went to the bathroom a big gush of bright red blood came out then slowed down to spotting... Called my midwife and she said that the fact that I wasn't doubled over in pain with lots of bleeding was good. She suspects that I could have a subchorionic hematoma.. I have another ultrasound scheduled for tommorow morning and hopefully they would be able to see if thats what causing the bleeding.. Has anyone had something smiliar happen? did you ever find out the cause? I am hoping some for reassurance that a good outcome is possible after bleeding like this . Thanks,

michelle


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Yes, during my last pregnancy I had a bad bought of bleeding at five weeks. The same thing happened at ten weeks. At ten weeks, I was bleeding very heavy and even lost huge chunks of stuff. I *knew* it was a miscarriage. But everything turned out fine (we went to the ER both times). I hope that everything stays good for you and your babe.


----------



## cornflower_3

*


----------



## shelleyd

I had bright red bleeding at 11 1/2wks along. My midwife came over and couldn't find a hb (but they had heard one at 8wks already) so we went to the ER for an ultrasound. A very cold and callous doc did an ultrasound and pelvic and found no cause for the bleeding and baby was fine. He did of course tell me that everything wasn't fine, I could still have a miscarraige at any time and it couldn't be prevented if I was going to miscarry and I'd better see an OB now since I was bleeding then sent me home with a handout on "threated abortion". My midwife was so good about it though. Then a few weeks later I had more bleeding (running down my legs on the way to the bathroom--so a lot of bleeding). I went to the mw and she heard a heartbeat and everything was fine. I continued to have brown spotting after the second episode of bleeding for about 3weeks. But everything was totally fine. Baby is fine, I was fine. My mw told me that something like 30% of all pregnant women have unexplained bleeding. She said that it could be from the pressure on the blood vessels on your cervix. I know how scarey it is but it truly can be normal. Good luck.

Shelley


----------



## gribbit

Thank you so much for sharing your stories. I know that everything may not be ok, but hearing good outcomes makes me feel hopeful. Did any of you also have slight cramping before you bled? I had some very light cramping the pain was like a 2 or 3 on a scale of 1-10... That reaaly freaked me out because i know cramping is not a good sign..

michelle


----------



## egoldber

With this pregnancy, I had bleeding like you describe at 9 1/2 weeks. It was a subchorionic bleed. I experienced a LOT of cramping with it as well. It happened on a Sunday and I had to wait until Monday to go to my OB to confirm all was well. I was positive I had lost the baby and was shocked that all was well. In my case, the cramping lasted 2-3 days. It was very scary.


----------



## SlingWearin'Mama

I had two bouts of bleeding, during this pg both during the middle of the night and everywhere from pink to red to brown blood. I was nervous and had HCG levels after the first and an u/s after the second and both helped reassure me. Other than there being two in there everything is normal!


----------



## MoonWillow

Ok I am not getting my hopes up. I woke up today to bleeding, and some clots. I have never heard of this happening and everything being ok. I've heard of light spotting during PG but not the heavy stuff. Does anyone have any more info?


----------



## Finch

Me. I had bright red bleeding at 11 weeks, ds is fine.







I had the cramping, too.


----------



## melanie83103

I had a subch hemmatoma (can't spell!) with my son. Started spotting very light at 10 weeks. They found the hemmatoma on the ultrasound.

It resolved itself by 14 weeks, and everything turned out fine!!! I'm hoping you have the same luck!!!!!!


----------



## stellimamo

I had bright red bleeding on and off for the first 2 trimesters with my ddd. Ended up being placenta previa and it resolved itself.


----------



## gribbit

Thanks everyone! Well, we had our ultrasound today and everything looked great! Baby was fine and she could no source for the bleeding. She said the very edge of my placenta was touching my cervix and that perhaps that could have caused some bleeding but who knows.. She said that she was 100% sure the placenta was going to move up and that its nothing to worry about! I feel so much better about this whole thing.. The bleeding was really scary, but reading these posts really helped!


----------



## mary3mama

: Such good news!


----------



## shelleyd

:

I know how relieved you feel! They never found a cause for my bleeding either. And it did happen again a few weeks later (and the second time was worse) so try not to worry if it happens again. Easier said than done I know. Bleeding can actually be a variation of normal in pregnancy for some women.

Shelley


----------



## sw1ssm1ss

So, so glad for you!


----------



## witt

Hi michelle
i too had a subchrionic haemarrohage (however it's spelt) I had heavy bleeding at 12 weeks for four whole weeks until 16 weeks, I used to stand up and blood poured out, and when I did a poo it was poured out too...........

bleeding eventually stopped after four weeks and now I have a lovely two year old who is healthy and happy

keep us posted


----------



## Katiemare

Yes, this just happened to a good friend of mine and she's doing just fine now at 15 weeks along. I don't know about the medicine of it--just how frightened she was and that it's all ok now.


----------



## KatieD

I'm glad everything is okay









I also had a subchorionic Hematoma. The bleeding started at 6 weeks and lasted until about 20 weeks. There was just so much blood and cramping it is almost unbelievable that a baby could survive it BUT they do







Like a pp said it is just a "gushing" of blood. Thats the only word that describes it accurately. It would happen when I sneezed,went to the bathroom, coughed, rolled over, pretty much anything. Eventually around 20 weeks it stopped bleeding out but remained until delivery. Very scary but many happy endings.
Take Care


----------



## mother_sunshine

I just wanted to say thank you to all the mamas who posted here. I thought I miscarried a couple of weeks ago but was surprised when I took a pregnancy test last week and it was clearly BFP so I went in for an u/s and they found that the baby is fine (I'm 7 weeks) but I have a 4x2x3cm subchorionic hematoma near the baby in the uterus. I wouldn't have looked into it if it weren't for this thread. So THANK YOU!!

I have a big question for those of you who have already delivered: Did the hematoma hinder your birth in any way? Did any of you have a homebirth with no problems from the hematoma?

Thanks Mamas.
Michelle


----------



## snowbird25ca

Michelle - I haven't delivered yet, but my OB assures me that it won't affect my delivery in any way. I'm high risk because I have a bleeding disorder so a home birth isn't an option for me, but I'll still be able to have a natural birth. My bleed at it's biggest was 10cm X 7cm X 7.5cm's. And I'm now just over 25wks with a happy baby boy that's growing perfectly.









Best of luck to you & I'm sure you'll be able to have your natural birth as long as there's nothing else going on like placenta previa.


----------



## mother_sunshine

Thanks Trudy.


----------



## Truvie

I had a huge hematoma (can't remember the dimensions anymore, but I could tell the midwives weren't too optimistic). I bled heavily from week 8 - 20, on and off, and had a 10 lb full-term baby boy with no complications. We could see the hematoma in the placenta, though, which was neat.


----------



## j0yfully

I'm 11 weeks. Had some cramping for about 3 days followed by bleeding like a period and also passed some small clots. Ultrasound scheduled for today. Very nervous but these posts helped!


----------



## amyrobynne

I bled bright red at 12 weeks with my 3rd. I was sure I was miscarrying and went in for an u/s and the baby was moving all over. The bleeding came and went until 20 weeks or so. The doc said it wasn't a subchor. hem. but they weren't sure what it was.

He was born at 37w1d (almost 7 lbs) and his placenta looked much older. My older boys both went past my EDD and I've always guessed that whatever caused the bleeding aged the placenta and I went into labor when it was done and he needed to come. Oddly, my other boys both had breathing issues and my 37 weeker was perfectly healthy.


----------

